# STEROIDS FORUM > ANABOLIC STEROIDS - QUESTIONS & ANSWERS > EDUCATIONAL THREADS >  Read and learn

## kadmus

Anabolic -Androgenic Steroid Cycle Structure and Techniques 

Anabolic Steroids and other sport performance drugs have been used widely nowadays in different types of sports with variety of different goals. They could be categorized in people looking to boost their athletic performance, those wishing to alter their body composition for a more muscular and lean physique and older people in search of their youth (including both of previously mentioned types goals, i.e. appearance and performance). To achieve goals drugs, nutrition, vitamins are usually combined in different protocols over certain periods of time. With anabolic steroids cycles and stacks are very popular. In this article we will try to define different techniques of stacking and cycling. 

Before going deeper into protocols we need to define what cycles and stacks are: a cycle is generally used to describe the length of time and common dosage when taking anabolic steroids. Stacking means taking more than one substance at a time, which is usually developed in order to increase gains and/or reduce side effects. There are a variety of cycle lengths and substances that can be taken. 

Although use of anabolic-androgenic steroids is usually considered as an unfair advantage with unreasonable health risks for athletes it is not always true. When used properly and within suggested dose and duration guidelines, anabolic steroids have shown to present many desired affects with minimal risk. Most often that means to gain maximal muscle with minimal risks. 

The most common methods of anabolic-androgenic steroids cycles suggested by experts are: 

*Pyramiding* 
In pyramiding steroid dosage is gradually increased over time to achieve slowly increase of androgen levels (to a desired one), followed by a gradual taper down. The increasing of dosage is generally consistent with normal administration of the commonly used heavy-esters (i.e. testosterone enanthate , cypionate or decanoate) steroids due to their pharmacological assimilation. They take time to build up plasma levels of the parent hormone. The decreasing can be achieved by spreading the dose intervals or by decrease in the dosage. Pyramiding cycles typically range between 8 to 12 weeks. 
This method is not particularly popular today because natural endrogen production can not be fully restored until the drug administration is entirely discontinued. The tapering down only delays recovery of natural gonadal functioning. Using PCT (Post Cycle Therapy ) drugs like Clomid, Nolvadex and HCG is considered a much better option to recover natural androgen levels quickly. 

*Flat Pyramiding* 
Beginning of a flat pyramiding cycle is similar to previously described pyramiding technique; it begins with a gradual increase in androgen levels and is usually consistent with normal administration. When the desired plasma levels are reached the cycle is continued with a consistent administration. At the end of the cycle steroid administration is stopped at once and PCT begins. The post cycle therapy drugs (Clomid, Nolvadex and HCG) are used with a goal for quick recovery of natural androgen production. Duration of flat pyramid cycles is usually also in range 8 to 12 weeks. 
The flat pyramiding is the most frequently used method for using anabolic-androgenic steroids today. Also expert members report great results following its guidelines. 

*Short and Heavy* 
Short and heavy cycles (also reffered as blitz) have one simple goal: to increase the total steroid intake over a very short period of time. Therefore those cycles are usually very short ones. The substantial increase of steroids dosages can be dangerous and therefore experts suggest it to advanced and experienced athletes and bodybuilders with previous experiences with steroids only. Doses typically reach more than double the weekly androgen use applied under more conservative, longer cycles. As mentioned the cycle duration is very short (30 or 40 days) and demands a pre-cycle priming period to sensitize the body for a more productive and immediate growth spurt, which is even more important then the cycle. 
The blitz cycles have been in use for some time now, but their use is limited to experts only. However with a proper prime, lean weight gains are significant within very short periods. pm marcus300 about this type of cycling.

*Staggered* 
Staggered cycles involve swapping out compounds and doses very frequently over a longer period. The cycle is used to help further gains when they become static. Many feel this is a very ineffective method unless you really know what you are doing, certainly not something for beginners. 

*Front-Loading* 
Front-loading cycles involve administration of short-ester compounds with a short ester (acetate, propionate ) or no ester (suspension) ones to increase blood levels over a very short period of time. It can be achieved using heavy esters as well, but by doubling the dose prior to the first half life. As short and heavy cycles the front-loading has been around for awhile but is not commonly used. The idea is to get blood levels of the parent hormone up right away, so results can be obtained faster. expert members report to use it when starting a steroid cycle and subsequently to end it faster - with less HPTA impact. 

*Jump Starting* 
With jump starting cycles an athlete starts a cycle using heavy ester steroids with a compound that has either a rapid releasing ester, a steroid without an ester or a quickly metabolized oral. It is a very well-known and common practice of cycling. The most commonly used steroid to jump a mass-building cycle is Dianabol , which results in good localized blood flow within a trained muscle (pumps), general increase in disposition and quick weight gains. 

*Bridging* 

Bridging is a technique of taking steroids to fill a gap between two steroid cycles. It is only needed by athletes who exceeded a level of muscularity that can be naturally supported by their bodies. In bridging cycles drugs that have either minimal impact on endogenous androgen production are used or quickly metabolized compounds once per day (i.e. taking a single dose of Dianabol or testosterone suspension ). 


Techniques described above are based on years of experience of different users – athletes and bodybuilders. All of you are welcome to contribute your experience with the techniques mentioned as well as to share other techniques you may be using. 

kadmus

----------


## DSM4Life

Nice copy paste. At least name your source of information when you take it.

----------


## kadmus

thats when you're wrong!

----------


## DSM4Life

> thats when you're wrong!


Author:
John Freeman,
senior consultant at Anabolic ***.com (i wont give site:You already know it anyway)

Publish Date: July 25 2007

Try again, noob.



I almost forgot:

----------


## Big

> thats when you're wrong!


wrong about what, you stealing someone else's article and not giving credit to the writer?

----------


## kadmus

blablabababalaba 
i found that intersting and i thought i would share it with you guys, newbies and beginners
a simple thank you would be ok

----------


## Big

> *blablabababalaba* 
> i found that intersting and i thought i would share it with you guys, newbies and beginners
> a simple thank you would be ok


ok, how about this:
I'll thank you not to steal other writers work without giving them credit, and I'll lock this thread and let it wither and die due to your attitude.

----------

